# Racism - What side are you on?



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

What side are you on, or will you have no part in this?


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

Not racist. You have deadbeats in all the races. I figure I ought to lead by example. I have 2 little girls and try to teach them the ways that I want them to learn.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

True that you have deadbeats in all races.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

Are we supposed to pick what races are "bad" or what race are we ourselves?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

and how are you about to put Greeks up there and not Arabs


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

Noooooooo. My bad. Can I change it?


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

Great idea....a racist open poll, bet you get alot honest answers here


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I voted other. I hate everyone.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you really think anyone will 'win' with this?

This poll is a bit bonkers. 

We are all humans, all on one planet and the fate of everyone on this planet is intrensically linked. 

To think otherwise is really insanity

x
x
x

T


----------



## Dub guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Im not racist......I hate all people equally.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not racist I own a colour TV


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2006)

My dog is black.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm emo.  Don't see that on the list...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a given that everyone hates you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

I think we all know who "the bad" popole are.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

yes i am racist.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate most black guys.
most italian guys.

and think my own kind is superior!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

*is it wrong to be racist?????????*


you only become racist because of your life experience. Take americans for instance, you guys hate arabs. Why? because they fly airplanes into your buildings. So does it become wrong to 'take the safe route' and hate them all, in case they attack you again? I think not.

I also have my own reasons for hating blacks and italians. They _are_ reasons nonetheless, and not because they have a different skin tone.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

i hate asians ,,fuck they piss me off , with their huge heads ,slanty eyes, and pin dicks, there better not be any around here or look out mofo,s


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i hate asians ,,fuck they piss me off , with their huge heads ,slanty eyes, and pin dicks, there better not be any around here or look out mofo,s



I really can't tolerate your racist attitude.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *is it wrong to be racist?????????*
> 
> 
> you only become racist because of your life experience. Take americans for instance, you guys hate arabs. Why? because they fly airplanes into your buildings. So does it become wrong to 'take the safe route' and hate them all, in case they attack you again? I think not.
> ...



The answer to your question is a resounding, "No."


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i hate asians ,,fuck they piss me off , with their huge heads ,slanty eyes, and pin dicks, there better not be any around here or look out mofo,s



that's cool if you have good reason for it. Maybe asians done something to you in the past. If not, then it's just wrong.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that's cool if you have good reason for it. Maybe asians done something to you in the past. If not, then it's just wrong.



nah man i was joking , i was acting like i hadnt seen u post above


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I really can't tolerate your racist attitude.



i really couldnt give a fuck


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that's cool if you have good reason for it. Maybe asians done something to you in the past. If not, then it's just wrong.



Lol, nice sig dude.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I really can't tolerate your racist attitude.



what about viet_jons racist attitude, is that ok because he is asian??


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> what about viet_jons racist attitude, is that ok because he is asian??



We see nothing wrong with viet_jon expressing his opinions. It's your RACIST attitude that we have a problem with.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> We see nothing wrong with viet_jon expressing his opinions. It's your RACIST attitude that we have a problem with.



mwahahaahahahaah ok fool


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> what about viet_jons racist attitude, is that ok because he is asian??



I can't believe you fell for that.  You of all people should know that I'm a dyed in the wool racist.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I can't believe you fell for that.  You of all people should know that I'm a dyed in the wool racist.



nah man i try to steer clear of your posts


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> mwahahaahahahaah ok fool



Lawl, too easy!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, too easy!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


>


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

set the trap, pick the time ,now you follow!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> nah man i try to steer clear of your posts



I'm all for segragated posts.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

why do aboriginies have such large nostrils??

















one for leaded fuel 
and the other for unleaded
sorry to all the aborigines reading this, oh what was i thinking , u fuckers cant read


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> why do aboriginies have such large nostrils??
> 
> 
> one for leaded fuel
> ...



Why do Jews have such large noses?  Because air is free.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

why do people spew and piss in gutters??
so aboriginals can have breakfast in bed


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Why do Jews have such large noses?  Because air is free.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

why do they smear shit on the walls at an aboriginals wedding??
to keep the flies off the bride


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the jokes.

But yeah, this poll is incredibly flawed.  One, its public, so no one is going to be honest, two, well, I am not sure what kind of answers you want.

I say fuck this thread and make another.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> why do they smear shit on the walls at an aboriginals wedding??
> to keep the flies off the bride



Two Jews were driving down the street when one of them saw a hot, fine looking, woman.  The first Jew said, "I'm going to screw her!"  The second Jew said, "Out of what?"

I should note that I like Jews.  Hell, my two closest friends growing up were Jews.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 17, 2006)

Two Jews walk into a Manhattan bar...








and they buy it.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

where's the black jokes? they're funnier.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

whats 5 things u cant give an aboriginal
black eye
fat lip
flat nose 
bruise
a job


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, you stole that from us!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Q: What do you call one black on the moon?
A: Problem
Q: What do you call ten blacks on the moon?
A: Problems
Q: What do you call the entire black population on the moon?
A: Problem solved 

Q: What's faster then a black guy running down the street with your TV?
A: His brother behind him with the VCR 

Q: Two black guys decide to jump off a building; who lands first?
A: Who cares? 

Q: A black guy and his black girlfriend are in a car. Who's driving?
A: The cop!

Q: What do you call a black guy who goes to college?
A: A Basketball player.

Q: What do you call 4 black guys in a car?
A: Tinted windows. 

Q: What do u call 1,000 black people on a plane back to Africa?
A: A good start.

Q: Why are all black people fast?
A: Because the slow ones are in jail. 

Q: What does a black person have in common with a soda machine?
A: They both don't work and always take your money.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a _good _white jokes?

And don't take the easy out and say BigDyl.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

How come Mexico never sends anyone to the Olympics?

Because every Mexican that can run, jump, or swim is in the US.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

i only know abo jokes,,
how do u stop an aboriginal from drowning??
take your foot off his head


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

why do they have glass bins in darwin??
so the abo,s can go window shopping


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

what do u call a coon with a job ??
liar


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 17, 2006)

how do u stop aboriginal deaths in custody??

who cares


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I think we all know who "the bad" *popole *are.


You hate the polish? Or is that the "po  po" slang for police.



I don't judge a person by their color, sex, religion, orplace of birth.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You hate the polish? Or is that the "po  po" slang for police.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge a person by their color, sex, religion, *orplace *of birth.






Oh, and I judge everyone.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I judge everyone.


I give people a chance. I grew up in Queens which they call the most diverse niehgborhood in the US.

Every race has their good a bad.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I give people a chance. I grew up in Queens which they call the most diverse niehgborhood in the US.
> 
> Every race has their good a bad.



True, but it all comes down to percentages.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> what do u call a coon with a job ??
> liar


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

I used to be a racist.  I did 5-milers, 10K's and the occasional half-marathon.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

How can you stand to look in the mirror?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How can you stand to look in the mirror?



I have to stand to look in the mirror.  They're mounted too high to see when sitting down.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope you die.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

This has got to be one of the most surreal forum on the net.

Absolute madness.

Well it might be good thing if if keeps peeps with guns out of schools and fast food establishments.

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have been banned so many times by now


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

I like where this thread is going


classic IM


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> This has got to be one of the most surreal forum on the net.
> 
> Absolute madness.
> 
> Well it might be good thing if if keeps peeps with guns out of schools and fast food establishments.



I don't know about that.  I think that people with guns in fast food establishments is viable solution to obesity.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't know about that.  I think that people with guns in fast food establishments is viable solution to obesity.




Fucker beat me to it!


----------



## DanK (Oct 17, 2006)

How about an option for reverse racism issues, an example being a black man with a shaved head calling a white man with a shaved head a racist skinhead (basically I hate hypocrits).


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Fucker beat me to it!



If you'd put down the cheeseburger, you'd have posted before me.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't know about that.  I think that people with guns in fast food establishments is viable solution to obesity.





ROTLF!!!!!


That was seriously funny!

x
x
x

t


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

Im not racist, I just pretend to be for the humour!


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> what do u call a *coon *with a job ??
> liar



*someone ban this troll! NOW!!*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

If banning trolls was SOP, you wouldn't be here to post that.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If banning trolls was SOP, you wouldn't be here to post that.



neither would you!  

except that I'm not a racist troll! unlike you two!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> neither would you!
> 
> except that I'm not a racist troll! unlike you two!



I offer more than my bit of trolling.  What do you offer beyond what your cut and paste?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Ooooooooooooh!

(Rim Shot)


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

I am a cultralist if anything, I believe in identifying groups of people on their culture and not "race", race in scientific terms doesn't jibe with how we use it.  Back in the days we were all broken up into tribes and most people were Tribalists  then some of the people in the tribe didn't believe in it and suddenly large civilizations started to spawn, but people still continue to hold onto a tribalist mindset and some don't... those who don't are the ones who will continue to advance the civility of humankind...


----------



## assassin (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I am a *cultralist* if anything, I believe in identifying groups of people on their culture and not "race", race in scientific terms doesn't jibe with how we use it.  Back in the days we were all broken up into tribes and most people were Tribalists  then some of the people in the tribe didn't believe in it and suddenly large civilizations started to spawn, but people still continue to hold onto a tribalist mindset and some don't... those who don't are the ones who will continue to advance the civility of humankind...



actually I like your way of thinking , and I like the word cultralist


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I like where this thread is going
> 
> 
> classic IM


Are you stereotyping threads now?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate Racists, what does that make me? a Racistist


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

assassin said:


> actually I like your way of thinking , and I like the word cultralist


I mispelled it (culturalist)but if you want to break people down then you'd have to go by cultures, all of the cultures even down to the cliques and sub-cliques within schools and you could hold that against a single individual if you want but do they really deserve to take all the blame for the large or small groups they can or do associate with?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I hate Racists, what does that make me? a Racistist



I didn't know that "racist" was a race.  And if you were that race, you couldn't be racist.  It just means that you're intolerant.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I hate Racists, what does that make me? a Racistist


A hateful person...


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

Since the human genome project, it has been demonstrated that race is only skin deep, doesn't really exist.

Time to ditch this concept really

x
x
x

T


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Since the human genome project, it has been demonstrated that race is only skin deep, doesn't really exist.
> 
> Time to ditch this concept really
> 
> ...


Thats what he said earlier...


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> neither would you!
> 
> except that I'm not a racist troll! unlike you two!



I beg to differ


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Thats what he said earlier...



I like you

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I didn't know that "racist" was a race.  And if you were that race, you couldn't be racist.  It just means that you're intolerant.


who said racist was a race?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> A hateful person...



thats what I was looking for, ty


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Since the human genome project, it has been demonstrated that race is only skin deep, doesn't really exist.
> 
> Time to ditch this concept really
> 
> ...




WHAt????????

races don't exist? BS

RACE:
1.a group of persons related by common descent or heredity.


I'm not sure what definition of race the genome project geeks are using.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> WHAt????????
> 
> races don't exist? BS
> 
> ...



They are using a newer definition than the one you will find in a dictionary.

There is a layperson article about it in Scientific American if you want to check it out

No, genetically, race does not exist.

I love to be the harbinger of REALITY CHECKS

 

x
x
x

T


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

Only stupid people are racists, who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

i'm racist. But i have good reason to be.
and it's not because of skin tone.


tell me mike. as an american, do you hate arabs?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i'm racist. But i have good reason to be.
> and it's not because of skin tone.
> 
> 
> tell me mike. as an american, do you hate arabs?



no, I hate terrorists 
>.01% of arabs are terrorists, that means I should hate 100% of them, dumbass.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no, I hate terrorists



so how you know which ones a terrorist and which ones a normal arab?

does it make sense to have strict airline control, mostly against arabs? isn't that racism?  
I think it is, but is it wrong? I think it's not.


When there's a reason behind being racist, I see nothing wrong with it. BUt if you simply hate a race because they're different, then shame on you.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i'm racist. But i have good reason to be.
> and it's not because of skin tone.
> 
> 
> tell me mike. as an american, do you hate arabs?



so if a group of ten white guys terrorized your country, you would hate all white people.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> so how you know which ones a terrorist and which ones a normal arab?
> 
> does it make sense to have strict airline control, mostly against arabs? isn't that racism?
> I think it is, but is it wrong? I think it's not.
> ...


anybody can be a fucking terrorist. If they want to have strict airline control, they should have it on everyone, not just arabs.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so if a group of ten white guys terrorized your country, you would hate all white people.




it depends how serious the situation is.

say 9/11 equivilent, then yes I would hate all white people.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, you can't have a discussion without getting mad.


have it, before this boils over.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> it depends how serious the situation is.
> 
> say 9/11 equivilent, then yes I would hate all white people.



what if a group of ten chinese people terrorized your country (equivalent to 9/11), would you hate all chinese people?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what if a group of ten chinese people terrorized your country (equivalent to 9/11), would you hate all chinese people?




how would this be any different from ten white guys?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> how would this be any different from ten white guys?



are you chinese?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon chinese?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> viet_jon chinese?



what are you? oh lol, vietnamise?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Only stupid people are racists, who the fuck do you think you are?





There's two kinds of racist out there.

1. The ones who hate because they're ignorant/naive and more than likely dumber then a stump.

2. The ones whom develop a dislike based on experiences with a given race(s).

The ones who qualify under option 1 are ass hats and give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> There's two kinds of racist out there.
> 
> 1. The ones who hate because they're ignorant/naive and more than likely dumber then a stump.
> 
> ...



no sorry, both are asshats


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> There's two kinds of racist out there.
> 
> 1. The ones who hate because they're ignorant/naive and more than likely dumber then a stump.
> 
> ...




exactly.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what are you? oh lol, *vietnamise*?



yes, Vietnamese.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

so if 10 vietnamese guys terrorized your country (equivalent to 9/11), and a group of vietnamese kids used to always beat you up and take your lucnh money, would you hate all vietnamese people?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

so all americans should hate you, because america went to war with vietnam, and you should hate all americans?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

take your time to answer those questions


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no sorry, both are asshats




I'm glad you feel that way. I can assure you, you haven't been exposed to the things I have. If you were you more than likely would have a different opinion...or...maybe you just love everyone(hippie)?

Also, racial profiling is a very effective way to police.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what if a group of ten chinese people terrorized your country (equivalent to 9/11), would you hate all chinese people?


Pearl Harbor, The Japanese..........


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Pearl Harbor, The Japanese..........




that's past his time, it wouldn't effect him.


if it happened today however, I am more than sure he would hate japs.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so if 10 vietnamese guys terrorized your country (equivalent to 9/11), and a group of vietnamese kids used to always beat you up and take your lucnh money, would you hate all vietnamese people?



clever.


but no, I wouldn't hate my own kind. That's different.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Also, racial profiling is a very effective way to police.


....and a way of wrongly accusing the innocent.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> clever.
> 
> 
> but no, I wouldn't hate my own kind. That's different.


Think about it....
I have been screwed both by my own kind and others, so why should I hate just one race.

The human race is shit.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> clever.
> 
> 
> but no, I wouldn't hate my own kind. That's different.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so all americans should hate you, because america went to war with vietnam, and you should hate all americans?




Yes, I hate americans for not minding their own business. But I'm not very educated on the war of Vietnam so I should not comment.


but as far as I know, Americans we'rent at war with Vietnam. The war took place in Vietnam, but it was against communism and Russia.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Think about it....
> I have been screwed both by my own kind and others, so why should I hate just one race.
> 
> The human race is shit.



   

I have said that a 100 times, and nobody believes me.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I have been screwed both by my own kind and others


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Think about it....
> I have been screwed both by my own kind and others, so why should I hate just one race.
> 
> The human race is shit.




I'm not sure about your situation so I can't say who you should hate.

But my situation with blacks gives me reason to hate them.

but I agree, the human race is shit.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> WHAt????????
> 
> races don't exist? BS
> 
> ...


Of course it exists in a dictionary, so does shnozzberry and booger but those aren't the scientific names...in biology our break down of human sub-sets is based on the wrong criteria...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Yes, I hate americans for not minding their own business. But I'm not very educated on the war of Vietnam so I should not comment.
> 
> 
> but as far as I know, Americans we'rent at war with Vietnam. The war took place in Vietnam, but it was against communism and Russia.



the discussion was ended at post #116


----------



## largepkg (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> ....and a way of wrongly accusing the innocent.





Maybe so, but effective none the less. 

I know you dislike racism to the core but you have to understand certain points, no?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


>



Lawl, I missed that the first time. Mino has a dangling modifier.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the discussion was ended at post #116



if it makes you feel good, have it.


i hate certain races because certain reasons. and I can't hate my own race, because then I would be hating my mom, my dad, my sister, and all my relatives.




Americans should hate arabs, as I see nothing wrong with that. If you don't hate arabs, then that's your decision.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Maybe so, but effective none the less.
> 
> I know you dislike racism to the core but you have to understand certain points, no?


I am also guilty of being prejudice at times, but it usually when a certain race pisses me off.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I am also guilty of being prejudice at times, but it usually when a certain race pisses me off.




hyprocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> if it makes you feel good, have it.
> 
> 
> i hate certain races because certain reasons. and I can't hate my own race, because then I would be hating my mom, my dad, my sister, and all my relatives.
> ...



well IMO you shouldn't hate certain races because of certain reasons, unless you would hate your own race for "certain reasons", me I just don't hate any race, no exception.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> hyprocrite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We all make our mistakes, at least I fess up to it.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> We all make our mistakes, at least I fess up to it.



yes, everyone should be honest.!!!!


btw, are you chinese?


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> if it makes you feel good, have it.
> 
> 
> i hate certain races because certain reasons. and I can't hate my own race, because then I would be hating my mom, my dad, my sister, and all my relatives.
> ...



Youre starting to sound very stupid


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Youre starting to sound very stupid




explain


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I missed that the first time. Mino has a *dangling modifier*.


We all know this, why do you think we have such a hard time defining shim?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

IMO you are a racist, and IMO it is not "ok because of certain reasons", and IMO you should go get some help. I doubt you care about my opinion anyway. Oh by the way, you are being a Hypocrite.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> IMO you are a racist, and IMO it is not "ok because of certain reasons", and IMO you should go get some help. I doubt you care about my opinion anyway. Oh by the way, you are being a Hypocrite.




IMO, you are young. You have not been a minority to where you live. You do not understand what it is like to be picked on and bullied.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> IMO you are a racist



really? how'd you know that?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> IMO, you are young. You have not been a minority to where you live. You do not understand what it is like to be picked on and bullied.



HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW I HAVE NOT BEEN A MINORITY, DUMBASS!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> IMO you are a racist



Thank you.  I try.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW I HAVE NOT BEEN A MINORITY, DUMBASS!



Unless you're Asian, your grammar is too good.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW I HAVE NOT BEEN A MINORITY, DUMBASS!




because your white, and you live in America, duh.

not to mention, you need anger management.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Unless you're Asian, your grammar is too good.



nope I am a ARAB


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

*TERRORIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*it explains why your getting mad!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> explain


I hate when people would tell me I hate myself because I said I hate black people. If I say I hate whites, blacks, mexicans, whatever, it doesnt mean I literally hate 100% of them all.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

sukx to live in America right now huh.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I hate when people would tell me I hate myself because I said I hate black people. If I say I hate whites, blacks, mexicans, whatever, it doesnt mean I literally hate 100% of them all.



good point!!


but that doesn't explain how I'm making myself look dum. I think you only read that one post and assumed what I was trying to say.

but yes, I agree with the above.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> sukx to live in America right now huh.



no Bitch, if someone asks me what I am, I tell them I am egyptian, It does not suck, and I knew you would think that is why I am getting mad, but I guarantee you 100%, that it is not. You think I am lying I don't give a shit.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I hate when people would tell me I hate myself because I said I hate black people. If I say I hate whites, blacks, mexicans, whatever, it doesnt mean I literally hate 100% of them all.



Same here.  The term is "prejudiced."


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no Bitch, if someone asks me what I am, I tell them I am egyptian, It does not suck, and I knew you would think that is why I am getting mad, but I guarantee you 100%, that it is not. You think I am lying I don't give a shit.




wow, you need anger management.


it doesn't suk because your light skinned and don't really look arab. Try walking around covering your face with rags for a week, then let us know how much it sux being an arab in America.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *TERRORIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *it explains why your getting mad!!



Oh, I am a terrorist now because I am Egyptian    , you just proved my point how much of a dumbass you are. I lived in the ghetto until about acouple of months ago, mostly blacks, peurto ricans, no other Egyptians, and maybe acouple of whites, did anyone ever show racism towards me, NO, I guess thats why I am not a racist like you, Thank god I grew up in the ghetto. Even though I was born in America, and raised in the ghetto, I am a smarter person than you.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> wow, you need anger management.
> 
> 
> it doesn't suk because your light skinned and don't really look arab. Try walking around covering your face with rags for a week, then let us know how much it sux being an arab in America.


I am christian, not muslim, sorry bud, christians don't were "rags", I am sure they have a hard time living in America, you know why? BECAUSE OF ASSHOLES LIKE YOU!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> good point!!
> 
> 
> but that doesn't explain how I'm making myself look dum. I think you only read that one post and assumed what I was trying to say.
> ...



It's almost like if your race does something bad or wrong, you will defend them for their wrong doings just because.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

again, you need anger management.

calling you a terrorist was a joke. I've made fun of God-hand many times, referring to selling crack, busted white jokes about white bread. Been told chinese people have small chinky eyes, and pencil diks. BUt I take it as a joke, and so do the people I make fun of.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Same here.  The term is "prejudiced."



And that is worse than being racist!   I actually looked up both terms in the dictionary!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I am christian, not muslim, sorry bud, christians don't were "rags", I am sure they have a hard time living in America, you know why? BECAUSE OF ASSHOLES LIKE YOU!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> again, you need anger management.
> 
> calling you a terrorist was a joke. I've made fun of God-hand many times, referring to selling crack, busted white jokes about white bread. Been told chinese people have small chinky eyes, and pencil diks. BUt I take it as a joke, and so do the people I make fun of.



I need anger management, you need school


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Oh, I am a terrorist now because I am Egyptian    , you just proved my point how much of a dumbass you are. I lived in the ghetto until about acouple of months ago, mostly blacks, peurto ricans, no other Egyptians, and maybe acouple of whites, did anyone ever show racism towards me, NO, I guess thats why I am not a racist like you, Thank god *I grew up in the ghetto*. Even though I was born in America, and raised in the ghetto, I am a smarter person than you.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> And that is worse than being racist!   I actually looked up both terms in the dictionary!


That makes no sense.  Racism is based on dogma (often someone else's), and prejudice is based on personal experience.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I need anger management, you need school



schools suppose to teach me to not hate people that's been picking on me and pushing me around since I was little? naw......I dont think so.


but I'm glad you calmed down a little. I thought your head was gonna expload.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


>



whats funny about that?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That makes no sense.  Racism is based on dogma (often someone else's), and prejudice is based on personal experience.



then my thinking is flawed.


I'm purely prejudice.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> schools suppose to teach me to not hate people that's been picking on me and pushing me around since I was little? naw......I dont think so.
> 
> 
> but I'm glad you calmed down a little. I thought your head was gonna expload.



you can hate the people that been picking on you, but not the whole fucking race, DUMBASS!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> then my thinking is flawed.
> 
> 
> I'm purely prejudice.




(insert mike456 comment here)


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> then my thinking is flawed.
> 
> 
> I'm purely prejudice.


Same here


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you can hate the people that been picking on you, but not the whole fucking race, DUMBASS!




in a perfect world.....that sounds perfectly reasonable!

but when you keep getting hammered from the same race of people, you tend to hold grudges on all of them.


edit: most of them


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, this thread started 5 hours ago. 150 posts


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

prejudice- an irrational attitude of hostility directed against an individual, a group, a race, or their supposed characteristics 

for example, prejudice: if you say this to a black person- you stink because you are black.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

is there a word for

"a *rational *attitude of hostility directed against an individual, a group, a race, or their supposed characteristics"

because that is exactly what I am.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> prejudice- an *rational *attitude of hostility directed against an individual, a group, a race, or their supposed characteristics



Fixed.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you can hate the people that been picking on you, but not the whole fucking race, DUMBASS!



Dude shut the fuck up! All sterotypes all true! If there's a black man standing in line behind me does that means he's fin to rob me? NO! But I would feel safer if a white man was standing behind me because I'M MORE LIKELY TO GET ROBBED BY THE BLACK MAN! DOES THAT MAKE ME RACIST? DAMN!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol!!!


great minds think alike.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That makes no sense.  Racism is based on dogma (often someone else's), and prejudice is based on personal experience.



Which is why its worse!  

Think about whe.....wait wait..viet_jon just used the word "most" instead of "all."  

Lets tune in...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Fixed.



no it is irrational  2c
http://reference.aol.com/dictionary...onary&suggestwords=no&startindex=0&detail=yes


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Dude shut the fuck up! All sterotypes all true! If there's a black man standing in line behind me does that means he's fin to rob me? NO! But I would feel safer if a white man was standing behind me because I'M MORE LIKELY TO GET ROBBED BY THE BLACK MAN! DOES THAT MAKE ME RACIST? DAMN!




true story!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Dude shut the fuck up! All sterotypes all true! If there's a black man standing in line behind me does that means he's fin to rob me? NO! But I would feel safer if a white man was standing behind me because I'M MORE LIKELY TO GET ROBBED BY THE BLACK MAN! DOES THAT MAKE ME RACIST? DAMN!



Yes it does make you Racist you dumbass, what makes you think that a black guy is more likely to rob you than a white guy?!?!- RACIST


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Yes it does make you Racist you dumbass, what makes you think that a black guy is more likely to rob you than a white guy?!?!- RACIST




you know nothing about crime rate.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

You 2 are so fucking dumb, you don't even know what Racism is, you just stated a complete Racist situation, and than in sarcasm, say "Does That Make Me Racist?Damn!"
wow, go back to school.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> you know nothing about crime rate.



you know nothing about anything.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> You 2 are so fucking dumb, you don't even know what Racism is, you just stated a complete Racist situation, and than in sarcasm, say "Does That Make Me Racist?Damn!"
> wow, go back to school.



your backed into a corner and having nothing to say. So you resort to insults to release your anger. Sorry if those terrorist jokes pinched a nerve or two. I apologize.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your backed into a corner and having nothing to say. So you resort to insults to release your anger. Sorry if those terrorist jokes pinched a nerve or two. I apologize.



backed into what corner?!?! lol you are so dumb, repost the statement you want me to comment on, and I will!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Yes it does make you Racist you dumbass, what makes you think that a black guy is more likely to rob you than a white guy?!?!- RACIST



OH MY GOD! ITS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT ARE RUINING THIS COUNTRY!  WHICH ONE ARE U MORE LIKELY TO CATCH AIDS FROM? KATHY THE VIRGIN OR PEACHES THE I'LL MAKE U HOLLA FOR A DOLLA? COMMON FUCKIN SENSE WILL KEEP YOU ALIVE IN THIS WORLD. USE IT PRICK!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

If you think you are more safe with a white guy behind you in a line, than a black guy, you are RACIST, this is not my opinion, this is the definition of racism.

Edit


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> If you think you are more safe with a *white *guy behind you in a line, than a *white *guy, you are RACIST, this is not my opinion, this is the definition of racism.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> backed into what corner?!?! lol you are so dumb, repost the statement you want me to comment on, and I will!





mike456 said:


> Listen, If I told you once, I told you a thousand times, I only suck black, arabic, or candian dick after 5pm.



  *WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ALL ABOUT!*


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

wich one are you more likely to catch aids from? the race that has a greater amount of people with aids. that is simple math.
next question.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> You 2 are so fucking dumb, you don't even know what Racism is, you just stated a complete Racist situation, and than in sarcasm, say "Does That Make Me Racist?Damn!"
> wow, go back to school.



I'M RACIST BECAUSE I TRUST JESUS MORE THAN SATAN


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


>



(insert mike 456 blowup here)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> yes, everyone should be honest.!!!!
> 
> 
> btw, are you chinese?


It's a secret, just like my sex is, in fact I am a little of everything.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> If you think you are more safe with a white guy behind you in a line, than a black guy, you are RACIST, this is not my opinion, this is the definition of racism.



Youre a racist.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I'M RACIST BECAUSE I TRUST JESUS MORE THAN SATAN



Jesus and Satan is not a race, dumbass


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's a secret, just like my sex is, in fact I am a little of everything.



Holy shit, come to think of it, hes joined IM long after you removed the infamous avatar.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wich one are you more likely to catch aids from? the race that has a greater amount of people with aids. that is simple math.
> * next question.*




a cop patrolling the neighbourhood. See's 2 mercedez-benz simulatenously pass by him. One with a white guy dressed in a suit, the other with a black guy wearing a FUBU hat and gold chain. Who does he pull over?


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wich one are you more likely to catch aids from? the race that has a greater amount of people with aids. that is simple math.
> next question.



^^^^^^^^THE NEW FOREMAN RULES! U DIDNT ANSWER MY ? PRICK!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Jesus and Satan is not a race, dumbass



One is Jewish and One is Red.  You tell me thats not racism.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's a secret, just like my sex is, in fact I am a little of everything.




nice. MYSTERIOUS!!!


I like that.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Jesus and Satan is not a race, dumbass



YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN DUMBASS


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> a cop patrolling the neighbourhood. See's 2 mercedez-benz simulatenously pass by him. One with a white guy dressed in a suit, the other with a black guy wearing a FUBU hat and gold chain. Who does he pull over?



why would he pull-over eiter one, dumbass, and the fact that you brought up clothing/jewelry is not racism, that is another topic.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> why would he pull-over eiter one, dumbass, and the fact that you brought up clothing/jewelry is not racism, that is another topic.



Nice job deflecting the question.


err......wrong answer......try again.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> a cop patrolling the neighbourhood. See's 2 mercedez-benz simulatenously pass by him. One with a white guy dressed in a suit, the other with a black guy wearing a FUBU hat and gold chain. Who does he pull over?



(Waiting for mike 456 the circle talker to respond here)


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

let me re-word that. 

who would the cop 'likely' pull over first.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> a cop patrolling the neighbourhood. See's 2 mercedez-benz simulatenously pass by him. One with a white guy dressed in a suit, the other with a black guy wearing a *FUBU *hat and gold chain. Who does he pull over?



Well, thats it right there.

The cop does a handstand and pisses into his own mouth.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

1 minute, 2 minutes, 3 minutes................still counting.


suddenly, this thread slowed down a bit.


anyone here watch Poker?  mike456 reminds me of mike the mouth matusow.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> let me re-word that.
> 
> who would the cop 'likely' pull over first.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

Godhand I will answer your question now, you are missing the whole point of racism, if one person robs you, ok that is fine not to feel safe around him, or hate him, but if one person robs you and than you hate his/her whole race BECAUSE OF THAT ONE PERSON, that is wrong- that is racism.
God and Satan thats one of each, do you understand my point?


----------



## assassin (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> I would feel safer if a white man was standing behind me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

if the cop would likely pull one over first because of the race, he is racist just like you, I was answering god-hands question, one at a time please.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> It's a secret, just like my sex is, in fact I am a little of everything.



Your sex isn't a secret, I've had it.  It's more like scary, than secret.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

(mike456 waiting for a response from one of the two dumbasses)


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> if the cop would likely pull one over first because of the race, he is racist just like you, I was answering god-hands question, one at a time please.




something tells me your struggling. take your time. no rush.


might I add, this is one of the most interesting threads since I've been here.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> if the *cop *would likely pull one over first because of the race, he is racist just like you, I was answering god-hands question, one at a time please.



But why is he racist?


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

Whos more likely to purposely crash a 747 plane into a sky scrapper? Jenny the christian cash register clerk or Maun the Muslim?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> (mike456 waiting for a response from one of the two dumbasses)



Thats right it is two!  Dumbass.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> But why is he racist?



he is racist if he would pull one over first because of race. thats what the dumbasses question was.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Whos more likely to purposely crash a 747 plane into a sky scrapper? Jenny the christian cash register clerk or Maun the Muslim?



mike456


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> if the cop would likely pull one over first because of the race, he is racist just like you, I was answering god-hands question, one at a time please.



errr......wrong answer ............again..........you avoid the question.



the question does not ask, is the cop racist or not. The questions asks who would he likely pull over first. I will elaborate more on my point once you answer the question.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> he is racist if he would pull one over first because of race. thats what the dumbasses question was.



You just decribed his action...not why is he racist.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Whos more likely to purposely crash a 747 plane into a sky scrapper? Jenny the christian cash register clerk or Maun the Muslim?





HAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    classic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Whos more likely to purposely crash a 747 plane into a sky scrapper? Jenny the christian cash register clerk or Maun the Muslim?



you keep puting up dumb racest questions, and you think you are backing me into a corner, a person who is not racest, like me would say neither!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm out of a job.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you keep puting up dumb racest questions, and you think you are backing me into a corner, a person who is not racest, like me would say *neither*!



So you have another choice?  A true non-racist would say, "I dont know."


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you keep puting up dumb racest questions, and you think you are backing me into a corner, a person who is not racest, like me would say neither!




if you say neither, then your not being realistic.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> You just decribed his action...not why is he racist.



are you gonna be the third dumbass? he is racest because he will pull one over because of the color of there skin, he is doing something because the color of there skin! that is racism! go look it up


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> if you say neither, then your not being realistic.



let me fix that for you: if you say neither, then your not being *racist*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Looks like I'm out of a job.




no, join in. Take a stance.

You'd make this all that more spicier.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> no, join in. Take a stance.
> 
> You'd make this all that more spicier.



QUIET, GOOK!    (sp?)


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Godhand I will answer your question now, you are missing the whole point of racism, if one person robs you, ok that is fine not to feel safe around him, or hate him, but if one person robs you and than you hate his/her whole race BECAUSE OF THAT ONE PERSON, that is wrong- that is racism.
> God and Satan thats one of each, do you understand my point?



I not saying that I now hate the race because of that one accident. I saying that it would make me more aware of the group that's usually associated with "certain crimes"


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> So you have another choice?  A true non-racist would say, "I dont know."



are you fucking kidding me, he said *or* there is no other choices. if you say neither to 2 choices that means none.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike, #218 please.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> QUIET, GOOK!    (sp?)




google it.....tells you right away.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> are you fucking kidding me, he said *or* there is no other choices. if you say neither to 2 choices that means none.



Your explanation proves that you are truely a racist.  At least, a little.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> google it.....tells you right away.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

A better question would be if you saw both men dress in suits.
If you were was a cop and you saw a black man who looked like he was from Wall Street and you  saw a white guy dressed like black guy who would  you pull over?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Your explanation proves that you are truely a racist.  At least, a little.



I know you are just fucking with me, but I don't have the time for it, I have to answer these 2 dumbasses questions, or else they start bitching, one second please.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> are you fucking kidding me, he said *or* there is no other choices. if you say neither to 2 choices that means none.



2 means 2...neither is neither of those choices.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> A better question would be if you saw both men dress in suits.
> If you were was a cop and you saw a black man who looked like he was from Wall Street and you  saw a white guy dressed like black guy who would  you pull over?



I wouldnt pull either over unless I had a reason


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> A better question would be if you saw both men dress in suits.
> If you were was a cop and you saw a black man who looked like he was from Wall Street and you  saw a white guy dressed like black guy who would  you pull over?



I dont know, but Im robbing both of them.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> A better question would be if you saw both men dress in suits.
> If you were was a cop and you saw a black man who looked like he was from Wall Street and you  saw a white guy dressed like black guy who would  you pull over?



good try. but I think my questions better.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike, #218 please..


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> mike, #218 please.



#212 dumbass


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

i will reconfirm

mike, #218 please.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> mike, #218 please..



Aw, fuck that.  What page?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i will reconfirm
> 
> mike, #218 please.



*#212*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

I tell the kids in my nieghborhood to try to dress and act like human being.

That shit with the pants down to their knees is just plain stupid.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.



The nigger!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.





errr.........irrelevant answer............once again you avoid the question.



mike, #218 please.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> errr......wrong answer ............again..........you avoid the question.
> 
> 
> 
> the question does not ask, is the cop racist or not. The questions asks who would he likely pull over first. I will elaborate more on my point once you answer the question.



WHY WOULD HE PULL ANYONE OVER, THINK OF A BETTER QUESTION DUMBASS!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

again, I'm asking you about mike, #218 please. not #212 whatever the heck #212 is.

go back and  read #218 please.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just quoted you dumbass


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

that is the 40thbillionth time you avoided the question.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.


According to the Clemson files 99% of blacks are criminals...so I say the black guy.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

He cheated off my paper...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

257-218=39

39 posts later, and you still havn't answer the question properly. shame


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> that is the 40thbillionth time you avoided the question.



answer my question, dumbass! why would he pull anyone over!?! wiich one is he more likely to pull over? NONE!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

You mean, he wont take my answer?

Jesus and I studied for this quiz!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> 257-218=39
> 
> 39 posts later, and you still havn't answer the question properly. shame



and why the fuck are you asking what the cop would do you should ask what I would do, you are so stupid, you can't even come up with a good question.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> answer my question, dumbass! why would he pull anyone over!?! wiich one is he more likely to pull over? NONE!



Which ever car is stolen or speeding.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.



That's a racist ? 

Who's more likely Impala on 24 inch rims spinning with candy paint and $3000 sound system? Whos more likely to drive a Ford Winstar?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> answer my question, dumbass! why would he pull anyone over!?! wiich one is he more likely to pull over? NONE!




errr.............wrong answer once again.


once again, you avoid the question. 

You know, it's not deemed polite to answer a question with another question.


I"m going to grab a beer and have a smoke, I hope so you come up with an answer to my simple question I posted fourty something odd posts ago.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> and why the fuck are you asking what the cop would do you should ask what I would do, you are so stupid, you can't even come up with a good question.




as I have already stated, I will elaborate on my point once you answer my question.


brb


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the best qustion would be if you saw a white guy, and a black guy were both dressed up the same, both in the same type of car that was reported stolen, and both were missing license plates, who would you pull over first.


I would call in other units and have both pulled over, if down to the wire I'd pull the white guy over first cause a single black male in a car is rare you know they roll at least 3 or 4 homies deep when joyridin' son!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> errr.............wrong answer once again.
> 
> 
> once again, you avoid the question.
> ...



NONE! DUMBASS, you are so stupid. are you going to keep saying I didn't answer your question, until I give the racist answer?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's a racist ?
> 
> Who's more likely Impala on 24 inch rims spinning with candy paint and $3000 sound system? Whos more likely to drive a Ford Winstar?



no ones more likely, how many of these fucking likely questions are you going to ask me, you are both so STUPID!


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Great idea....a racist open poll, bet you get alot honest answers here



The open poll was deliberate to see if racists had the balls to own up.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> That's a racist ?
> 
> Who's more likely Impala on 24 inch rims spinning with candy paint and $3000 sound system?


Paul Wall?

Whos more likely to drive a Ford Winstar? Samoans?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> errr......wrong answer ............again..........you avoid the question.
> 
> 
> 
> the question does not ask, is the cop racist or not. The questions asks who would he likely pull over first. I will elaborate more on my point once you answer the question.



* he will likely pullover who ever is more convenient for him to Pullover, If he is not RACIST*


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

I started this thread and missed it, interesting read tho.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

what is the difference who he pulls over first, that was one of the dumbest question, asked on this thread, yet you think you are so clever, and are going to "BACK ME INTO A CORNER"


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> * he will likely pullover who ever is more convenient for him to Pullover, If he is not RACIST*





pshhhhh......................again, unlrealistic answer.

you know who a cop would most likely pull over, racist or not.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no ones more likely, how many of these fucking likely questions are you going to ask me, you are both so STUPID!



The black person will be more likely to drive impala white person winstar. I'm not going to play any more games with your stupid ass. I'll give u more 1 more ?

Fuck it I'm not going to give u shit. I know your a prick


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> * he will likely pullover who ever is more convenient for him to Pullover, If he is not RACIST*



And who is more convenient for him to pullover?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> pshhhhh......................again, unlrealistic answer.
> 
> you know who a cop would most likely pull over, racist or not.



you are racist for thinking that way, and you are stupid that you think he is most likely to pullover one over the other if he is not racist. 

IM TELLING YOU THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH YOU AND GODHAND IS YOU ARE RACIST AND DON'T KNOW IT. YOU NEED TO GO READ THE DEFINITION OF RACIST OVER AN OVER AGAIN, UNTIL IT STICKS INTO YOUR DUMB HEADS.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what is the difference who he pulls over first, that was one of the dumbest question, asked on this thread, yet you think you are so clever, and are going to "BACK ME INTO A CORNER"




makes a big difference, I will now elaborate.


this discussion is not about, is this or that situation racist or not. It's about, is it wrong or right to be racist. In the example I provided, it clearly shows that it is sometimes right to be racist.

A cops job is to put criminals behind bars. So he will most likely pull over the black guy because he stands a bigger chance of that mercedez being stolen.


done.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> pshhhhh......................again, unlrealistic answer.
> 
> you know who a cop would most likely pull over, racist or not.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> And who is more convenient for him to pullover?



Do you know what convenient means? Who ever is closer to him, in fron of him/not going the opposite way, or he can just pullover both! dumbass!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you are racist for thinking that way, and you are stupid that you think he is most likely to pullover one over the other if he is not racist.
> 
> IM TELLING YOU THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH YOU AND GODHAND IS YOU ARE RACIST AND DON'T KNOW IT. YOU NEED TO GO READ THE DEFINITION OF RACIST OVER AN OVER AGAIN, UNTIL IT STICKS INTO YOUR DUMB HEADS.




resorting to cussing and insults tells me you have nothing better to say. So to release your anger, you make fun of us. GOOD JOB!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> makes a big difference, I will now elaborate.
> 
> 
> this discussion is not about, is this or that situation racist or not. It's about, is it wrong or right to be racist. In the example I provided, it clearly shows that it is sometimes right to be racist.
> ...



OMFG you got to be kidding me, that is racist! He is pullng him over because the color of his skin that is racism you dumbass fuck! GO GET THE DEFINITION< AND STUDY< MATTER OF FACT ILL GET IT FOR YOU!


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> pshhhhh......................again, unlrealistic answer.
> 
> you know who a cop would most likely pull over, racist or not.


I had  a black cop pull me over and arrest me in my home town because I was  white.......the dumb shit had no idea my dad was one of the biggest lawyers in  the city. When I told them my name at the jail they opened the door and let me  go. It's good to have powerful white parents. 

Black cops are 10x more racist than white cops.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> OMFG you got to be kidding me, that is racist! He is pullng him over because the color of his skin that is racism you dumbass fuck! GO GET THE DEFINITION< AND STUDY< MATTER OF FACT ILL GET IT FOR YOU!





congratulations mike, once again you miss the point. This discussion is not about, is that situation racist or not, it's about is it right or wrong to...................blahhh i'm not re-typing it.....go read it again.

Try not to let anger and frustration illude you from my point.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> makes a big difference, I will now elaborate.
> 
> 
> this discussion is not about, is this or that situation racist or not. It's about, is it wrong or right to be racist. In the example I provided, it clearly shows that it is sometimes right to be racist.
> ...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I had  a black cop pull me over and arrest me in my home town because I was  white.......the dumb shit had no idea my dad was one of the biggest lawyers in  the city. When I told them my name at the jail they opened the door and let me  go. It's good to have powerful white parents.
> 
> Black cops are 10x more racist than white cops.




BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   your a rich white guy!!! homo, and you complain about how shitty america is.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

you missed out forman, your thoughts would have been interesting.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I had  a black cop pull me over and arrest me in my home town because I was  white.......the dumb shit had no idea my dad was one of the biggest lawyers in  the city. When I told them my name at the jail they opened the door and let me  go. It's good to have powerful white parents.
> *
> Black cops are 10x more racist than white cops*.



Uh......no


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


>




LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> congratulations mike, once again you miss the point. This discussion is not about, is that situation racist or not, it's about is it right or wrong to...................blahhh i'm not re-typing it.....go read it again.
> 
> Try not to let anger and frustration illude you from my point.



how is it right, that he is pulling over the black guy over the white guy, because he thinks that it is more likely that the black guy stole the car, are you kidding me?!? maybe he can guess that by the way they are dressed, but if it is by there skin color, it is racism, and that is wrong and unfair. who says that the black guy has the bigger chance of riding in a stolen car?!?


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> congratulations mike, once again you miss the point. This discussion is not about, is that situation racist or not, it's about is it right or wrong to...................blahhh i'm not re-typing it.....go read it again.
> 
> Try not to let anger and frustration illude you from my point.



Yeah that goes back to the post I made about black or white guy behind me in line. It's not about being racist, it is about my safety


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Uh......no


What, blacks are not racists?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> how is it right, that he is pulling over the black guy over the white guy, because he thinks that it is more likely that the black guy stole the car, are you kidding me?!? maybe he can guess that by the way they are dressed, but if it is by there skin color, it is racism, and that is wrong and unfair. who says that the black guy has the bigger chance of riding in a stolen car?!?



it's right because he is a cop, and he is suppose to do his best to put criminals behind bars. Now, if you know anything about the crime rate, you should know that blacks are notorious for car theft.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

Viet-John I am sorry to say it, but you are the dumbest person on IronMagazineForums (along with God-hand) I would love for someone open-minded and smart to read this thread.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Yeah that goes back to the post I made about black or white guy behind me in line. It's not about being racist, it is about my safety




yes, but mikes anger and frustration blinds him from this point.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   your a rich white guy!!! homo, and you complain about how shitty america is.


I am middle class, my parents are upper middle class.....rich is 20 mil at least.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Viet-John I am sorry to say it, but you are the dumbest person on IronMagazineForums (along with God-hand) I would love for someone open-minded and smart to read this thread.




again, when you fire insults it tells me you have nothing better to say.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> how is it right, that he is pulling over the black guy over the white guy, because he *thinks* that it is more likely that the black guy stole the car, are you kidding me?!? maybe he can guess that by the way they are dressed, but if it is by there skin color, it is racism, and that is wrong and unfair. who says that the black guy has the bigger chance of riding in a stolen car?!?


Wrong! The black guy is more likely! Now whos the dumbass? DUMBASS!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> it's right because he is a cop, and he is suppose to do his best to put criminals behind bars. Now, if you know anything about the crime rate, you should know that blacks are notorious for car theft.


I know of more Italian car thieves than blacks. 

Heres the difference between the 2. The Italians chop the car and sell it at a profit. 
The blacks would take it for a joy ride.
The hispanics would be in the middle.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> it's right because he is a cop, and he is suppose to do his best to put criminals behind bars. Now, if you know anything about the crime rate, you should know that blacks are notorious for car theft.



its not right it is racist, if he does it and he thinks he isnt racist he is wrong, once again, I will say it is another thing if it is about how the white/black guy is dressed, or if he has tatoos, etc. but making that decision by the color of the mans skin, is so unfair and wrong, and racist. that is the definition of racist, and IMO that is wrong, I see the point you are trying to make, you know it is racist, but you think it is right because he has more of a chance to put him behind bars (wich is racist), wich also makes you racist. end of story I am going to sleep.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I know of more Italian car thieves than blacks.
> 
> Heres the difference between the 2. The Italians chop the car and sell it at a profit.
> The blacks would take it for a joy ride.
> The hispanics would be in the middle.




irrelevant to my question, but yes I agree.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Wrong! The black guy is more likely! Now whos the dumbass? DUMBASS!



who the fuck says the black guy is more likely?!?! wwhy are you making this shit up?!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol................good dreams mike!!!


on the way to your bedroom, try not to break anything.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> irrelevant to my question, but yes I agree.



so than your whole crime rate shit is down the crapper! why would he pull over the black guy, explain to me why is he more likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> who the fuck says the black guy is more likely?!?! wwhy are you making this shit up?!



OMG! WHERE IS DOMS CLEMSON AND FOREFUCK WHEN YOU NEED THEM?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> The black guy is more likely!



WHY DO YOU THINK THAT?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so than your whole crime rate shit is down the crapper! why would he pull over the black guy, explain to me why is he more likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



it's irrelevant because my question did not include italians.


my question used two examples. 

1)a white guy in a nice suit

2)a black guy wearing a fubu hat with a thick chain.



now you tell me who's more likely to be driving a stolen car? if you answer neither, then your answer is unrealistic.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> OMG! WHERE IS DOMS CLEMSON AND FOREFUCK WHEN YOU NEED THEM?



explain it yourself *DUMBASS!* why is the black guy more likely!?!?!? you both lose, and you are both racists.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> irrelevant to my question, but yes I agree.


I really wasn't answering your question, I just threw that in there.

I can't keep up with you guys.....I am sitting this one out..I feel dizzy.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> it's irrelevant because my question did not include italians.
> 
> 
> my question used two examples.
> ...



ITALIAN PEOPLE ARE WHITE DUMBASS!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> WHY DO YOU THINK THAT?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!




you know nothing about crime rate.


please, go to bed. Stop thinking about this thread, or the feeling of defeat might keep you from sleeping.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so if a group of ten white guys terrorized your country, you would hate all white people.



White american terrorise their own country, and have done so for donks.

Americans have funded Sein Fenn who have bombed the poo out of London.

NO BINS in most of central London because of it.

Doesn't mean I hate people who are white or American.

Hate is easy, hate is boring, hate is predicable.

Hate will eat YOU up. 

x
x
x

T

Charing Cross Underground Station


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> you know nothing about crime rate.
> 
> 
> please, go to bed. Stop thinking about this thread, or the feeling of defeat might keep you from sleeping.



YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CRIME RATE! you just agreed Italians steel more cars with MINO, Italians are white!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> White american terrorise their own country, and have done so for donks.
> 
> Americans have funded Sein Fenn who have bombed the poo out of London.
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> it's irrelevant because my question did not include italians.
> 
> 
> my question used two examples.
> ...


Most Italians here were both.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> WHY DO YOU THINK THAT?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Dude crime stats show that blacks kill rob steal more than anybody else. I've been alive for 19 years. I have common sense. Why would a white person with a  $50K a year job want to rob me more than a black person who doesnt even have one?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Dude crime stats show that blacks kill rob steal more than anybody else. I've been alive for 19 years. I have common sense. Why would a white person who makes $50K a year want to rob me more than a black person who doesnt even have one?



Yo I quit, I am tired of explaining the same thing over and over, I just hope alot of smart open-minded people read this thread, because that is the only way you both will realize you are wrong.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so than your whole crime rate shit is down the crapper! why would he pull over the black guy, explain to me why is he more likely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe the cop is gay and has a thing for black guys?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

Viet John, I don't care what is right or wrong anymore, you are racist, end of story. It could be right in some peoples eyes, and wrong to some people. It is wrong to me.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Maybe the cop is gay and has a thing for black guys?



LOL!!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Maybe the cop is gay and has a thing for black guys?



 maybe the cop has a thing for white guys, equal chance, no one is more likely to get pulled over, unless the cop is racist.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CRIME RATE! you just agreed Italians steel more cars with MINO, Italians are white!


I've met some Italians who looked greek or even Arab...quite a few have a very mediteranean influence...take DOMS for example


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CRIME RATE! you just agreed Italians steel more cars with MINO, Italians are white!



I agreed that Italians steel cars to sell. And that alot of blacks steel cars to joyride.

Not to Italians steel more cars overall than blacks.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I've met some Italians who looked greek or even Arab...quite a few have a very mediteranean influence...take DOMS for example



Lawling all over that shit.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have seen some of italians who look white.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

crazy thread huh..........and this thread started 6 hours ago.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I agreed that Italians steel cars to sell. And that alot of blacks steel cars to joyride.
> 
> Not to Italians steel more cars overall than blacks.



I don't care what racists agree or don't agree with.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

_*GO WHITES!*_


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I have seen some of italians who look white.


Go to bed prick!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

uh, how did this thread get to 847383 posts...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

if you don't care, then you shouldn't be in this thread.

we're hear to express our opinions.

Whether they coincide or not, that's a whole different topic.








Go to sleep mike.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> _*GO WHITES!*_



^^^^^^^That shit has hate crime written all over it!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is the history of Italians.


http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=YU9OrGbbYnY


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> _*GO WHITES!*_




hhahahah Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


that's the first funny thing you've said ever!!!


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep crazy as a homeless white guy pulling a knife on a black guy driving a Ferrari.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

I am white..and when I shit its close to black's skins color...I flush that shit everytime.

Does that make me racist?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I agreed that Italians steel cars to sell. And that alot of blacks steel cars to joyride.
> 
> Not to Italians steel more cars overall than blacks.


What are we talking about here?  GM/Ford Detroit steel cars vs. Lamboghini/Maserati Italian steel cars?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I am white..and when I shit its close to black's skins color...I flush that shit everytime.
> 
> Does that make me racist?




irrelevant.


you shit brown, so does everyone else, what's your point?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> ^^^^^^^That shit has hate crime written all over it!



http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/647579/posts


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> What are we talking about here?  GM/Ford Detroit steel cars vs. Lamboghini/Maserati Italian steel cars?




generals

no specifics.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> irrelevant.
> 
> 
> you shit brown, so does everyone else, what's your point?



No shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Was the point of this argument to decalre that being racist was ok?  I hope to god that was the argument...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I am white..and when I shit its close to black's skins color...I flush that shit everytime.
> 
> Does that make me racist?


So if you got a tan and the shit was close to your skin tone you'd save it?  Put it in a pickle jar and display it in your den?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So if you got a tan and the shit was close to your skin tone you'd save it?  *Put it in a pickle jar and display it in your den?*



At the risk of someone eating it?!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Was the point of this argument to decalre that being racist was ok?  I hope to god that was the argument...




yes, that was the basis of this discussion.



some (not mentioning names), thought it was about, is this or that situation racist or not.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> What are we talking about here?  GM/Ford Detroit steel cars vs. Lamboghini/Maserati Italian steel cars?



Those cars are hardly made of any steel anymore...

Aluminum. Magnesium, Carbonfiber, Kevlar

I'm sure the drivetrains have steel in them though


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *is it wrong to be racist?????????*
> 
> 
> you only become racist because of your life experience. Take americans for instance, you guys hate arabs. Why? because they fly airplanes into your buildings. So does it become wrong to 'take the safe route' and *hate them all*, in case they attack you again? I think not.
> ...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

I still think the thread sucks and is flawed.  We coulda had such a better argument had the poll been re-done.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


>



I thought you went to sleep mike? couldn't resist huh.....



and yes like I stated, this discussion was about is it right or wrong to be racist, not is this or that situation racism.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I thought you went to sleep mike? couldn't resist huh.....
> 
> 
> 
> and yes like I stated, this discussion was about is it right or wrong to be racist, not is this or that situation racism.



yes it is wrong.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yes it is wrong.



Judgment from where?  You?  God?  Society?

Oh, I hope youre kidding.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes this is ridiculous

How can there be 'sides'

I think people need to read about 'in group cohesion, out group hostility' and 'bias scanning' 

Get educated and stop being a slave to your primitive brain

x
x
x

T


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yes it is wrong.




when you simply hate because of indifferences, then yes I agree, it's flat out wrong.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

I was wondering if there was any race that you guys wouldnt fuck the female gender from?  No matter how 'hot' she was..


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Yes this is ridiculous
> 
> How can there be 'sides'
> 
> ...



But..if it aint broke, dont fix it, right?

Hey, is that you in the avatar?  Whered those tits come from?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

you said if 10 vietnamese guys terrorized your country, you would not be racist against them.

But if 10 arab guys terrorized your country, you would be racist against all of them. 

you are a racist Hypocrite


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I was wondering if there was any race that you guys wouldnt fuck the female gender from?  No matter how 'hot' she was..



not 100% of the whole race.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you said if 10 vietnamese guys terrorized your country, you would not be racist against them.
> 
> But if 10 arab guys terrorized your country, you would be racist against all of them.
> 
> you are a racist Hypocrite



UGH, Think White and get serious.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> OMG! WHERE IS DOMS CLEMSON AND FOREFUCK WHEN YOU NEED THEM?


I'm here, my brother.  I was out doing some shopping.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> not 100% of the whole race.



I used to think sand niggers were just down right nasty.  However, Id fuck the one in CRASH.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you said if 10 vietnamese guys terrorized your country, you would not be racist against them.
> 
> But if 10 arab guys terrorized your country, you would be racist against all of them.
> 
> you are a racist Hypocrite




how is that humanly possible? that would make me hate myself, my family, my aunts, my uncles, my relatives, my ancestors.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Yes this is ridiculous
> 
> How can there be 'sides'
> 
> ...



My goal was to see who got fired up. It worked.

I think we should all just get along.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this discussion would have been more one sided if you we're here.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Yes this is ridiculous
> 
> How can there be 'sides'
> 
> ...



_*But me want food and woman!?!

*_


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

~hate~  Are you pussies really hating anyone?  I mean hatred is pretty intense.

Shit, I wish I hated someone.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I was wondering if there was any race that you guys wouldnt fuck the female gender from?  No matter how 'hot' she was..



Well I certainly have a better idea of who I would and wouldn't shag (if I had the option to choose) on this forum now

x
x
x

T


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> DOMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this discussion would have been more one sided if you we're here.



I was shopping? 

I'm here now.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> how is that humanly possible? that would make me hate myself, my family, my aunts, my uncles, my relatives, my ancestors.



ever hear of what you wouldn't want done to yourself don't do to others?

your a hypocrite. you would be racist of another kind, but if your own kind did the same thing, you would not be racist.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Mista said:


> My goal was to see who got fired up. It worked.
> 
> I think we should all just get along.



Yeah, it did.  I didnt think it would.  Theres always a crybaby in the bunch that need to be '_heard_.'


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I was wondering if there was any race that you guys wouldnt fuck the female gender from?  No matter how 'hot' she was..



Some races I dont like because of their big lips, smell, hair etc. But if it were on other races I woulnt like them either.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> ever hear of what you wouldn't want done to yourself don't do to others?
> 
> your a hypocrite. *you would be racist of another kind, but if your own kind did the same thing, you would not be racist*.



Shit.

Thats actually an interesting point.  IF you dwell on the word hate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Well I certainly have a better idea of who I would and wouldn't shag (if I had the option to choose) on this forum now


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> *ever hear of what you wouldn't want done to yourself don't do to others?*
> 
> your a hypocrite. you would be racist of another kind, but if your own kind did the same thing, you would not be racist.




yes I've heard of that. In a perfect world, that is very reasonable. But here on earth, it's "only you can watch out for your self".


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Mista said:


> Some races I dont like because of their big lips, smell, hair etc. But if it were on other races I woulnt like them either.



Hmm, yeah. Ive never fucked a black girl before, but I know Id nail Beyonce like you wouldnt believe...but she doesnt look very black to me.

I dont know, if I wanted to fuck a black girl for pride, shes have to be a charcoal motherfucker.  And hot.


----------



## Mista (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm, yeah. Ive never fucked a black girl before, but I know Id nail Beyonce like you wouldnt believe...but she doesnt look very black to me.
> 
> *I dont know, if I wanted to fuck a black girl for pride, shes have to be a charcoal motherfucker.  And hot*.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> yes I've heard of that. In a perfect world, that is very reasonable. But here on earth, it's "only you can watch out for your self".



wtf does that have to do with being racest against other people? you think if your racest against a certain kind they won't hurt you?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

Racists mother fuckers. You should be ashamed.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> ever hear of what you wouldn't want done to yourself don't do to others?
> 
> your a hypocrite. you would be racist of another kind, but if your own kind did the same thing, you would not be racist.



It's called the Golden Rule, and it'll only take you so far.  As some point, reality sets in.

I don't care if someone else hates whites.  It they have a reason, so be it.  I have a reason to like, and not like, certain races.  

What god hand was saying, is that statistically, you're more likely to robbed by a black man, than a white man.  Especially since he's black.  80% of all attacks on black men are performed by other black men.  He's being intelligent and living in the real world. You're just living is a fantasy land.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wtf does that have to do with being racest against other people? you think if your racest against a certain kind they won't hurt you?



Man, your spelling keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wtf does that have to do with being racest against other people? you think if your racest against a certain kind they won't hurt you?



your illuded again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's called the Golden Rule, and it'll only take you so far.  As some point, reality sets in.
> 
> I don't care if someone else hates whites.  It they have a reason, so be it.  I have a reason to *like*, and *not like*, certain races.
> 
> What god hand was saying, is that statistically, you're more likely to robbed by a black man, than a white man.  Especially since he's black.  80% of all attacks on black men are performed by other black men.  He's being intelligent and living in the real world. You're just living is a fantasy land.



I like this guy's vocabulary.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Man, your spelling keeps getting worse and worse.



the only word i spelled wrong was racist.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's called the Golden Rule, and it'll only take you so far.  As some point, reality sets in.
> 
> I don't care if someone else hates whites.  It they have a reason, so be it.  I have a reason to like, and not like, certain races.
> 
> What god hand was saying, is that statistically, you're more likely to robbed by a black man, than a white man.  Especially since he's black.  80% of all attacks on black men are performed by other black men.  He's being intelligent and living in the real world. You're just living is a fantasy land.




14 pages summed up into one paragraph!!!  

edit: one post


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your illuded again.



<ahem>



viet_jon said:


> you're illuded again.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your illuded again.



explain


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I like this guy's vocabulary.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> the only word i spelled wrong was racist.



I am sure there were prequels and will be sequels.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> explain


Cuz you lack life experience.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> explain




backtrack...i don't want to do it for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Here is the history of Italians.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=YU9OrGbbYnY


That movie was awesome. I am a big Walken fan.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet-john, how is being racist going to help you anyway, because you are racist against blacks, they wont bother you? Do you get some special powers when you become a racist? you said black people picked on you and now you are racist against them, thats really helpful, be racist against all of them, because a group of kids picked on you.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, and the word "Vietnamese" has been thrown around a bit (I'm not sure why), but they're pretty good people.  Down to earth with a good work ethic.  Plus, they make an incredible snack (this is what I went shopping for):


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> viet-john, how is being racist going to help you anyway, because you are racist against blacks, they wont bother you? Do you get some special powers when you become a racist? you said black people picked on you and now you are racist against them, thats really helpful, be racist against all of them, because a group of kids picked on you.



He makes informed decisions.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That movie was awesome. I am a big Walken fan.



Lawl, you are a big walking fan. Nm..I'm retarded. 
Yeah, I like Walkens, also.


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> viet-john, how is being racist going to help you anyway, because you are racist against blacks, they wont bother you? Do you get some special powers when you become a racist? you said black people picked on you and now you are racist against them, thats really helpful, be racist against all of them, because a group of kids picked on you.



What's wrong with not liking someone who doesnt like you?


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I offer more than my bit of trolling.  *What do you offer beyond what your cut and paste*?



I'm sorry, is that English?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> I'm sorry, is that English?



Yes, you are sorry and prove it with another vapid post.  In the future, when  referring to your posts, you should use the word "pathetic" and not "sorry."  It'll be clearer that way.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yes, you are sorry and prove it with another vapid post.  In the future, when  referring to your posts, you should use the word "pathetic" and not "sorry."  It'll be clearer that way.



I was referring to your butchery of the English language!  

and btw, my posts are very legible unlike the dumwitted dribble you spew daily onto these pages.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yes, you are sorry and prove it with another vapid post.  In the future, when  referring to your posts, you should use the word "pathetic" and not "sorry."  It'll be clearer that way.



Ouch!

Come on guys, play nice. You both are white.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> I was referring to your butchery of the English language!
> 
> And BTW, my posts are very legible, unlike the dimwitted dribble you spew daily onto these pages.



You wish.  You're only decent posts are when you cut and paste.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Come on guys, play nice. You both are white.


 
Your right, lets save the hatred for the colored.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You wish.  You're only decent posts are when you cut and paste.



I cut and paste nothing!!!    TROLL!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> I cut and paste nothing!!!    TROLL!


----------



## BraveUlysses (Oct 17, 2006)

mike456 said:


> If you think you are more safe with a white guy behind you in a line, than a black guy, you are RACIST, this is not my opinion, this is the definition of racism.
> 
> Edit



Thats BS. Sorry Mike.

Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US). 

And, I am black by the way. So, its not like I am trying to debase Afro Americans. I just wanted to show that you were incorrect before someone white had to. : ) 

I think its cool to have pride in whatever race you are. Blacks always go around with the whole "black pride!" thing. And, I think that whites should be able to do the same thing without some moron calling RACISM. Thats just not fair.

I think that blacks are one of the coolest races though. We're just extremely misunderstood and hated (for our "ghettoness", looks, pride, forcefulness  ect.). I dislike whites from time to time b/c I'm probably misunderstanding them. I hate it when they try to act black. And its really stupid when they feel like they have to act tough or something so that they can hang out with you. Yuk. Many blacks can be rough around the edges but we're pretty cool when you get to know. But, if you're a skinny white guy, just do yourself a favor and don't get sent to any prominently black prisons... : )


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks.



They make up 12.3 percent of the population and are responsible of over 34% of all crime.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US).
> 
> ...



good post!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> I think that blacks are one of the coolest races though. We're just extremely misunderstood and hated (for our "ghettoness", looks, pride, forcefulness  ect.).



I've always thought of blacks as the pepper in the potato soup that is the US.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US).
> 
> ...




That is a very intelligent post sir.
You are not allowed to post in this thread again.   I agree a 100%. I make lots of racist jokes, but that is all they are: jokes. I have met many black people that I think very highly of, but take notice that all of them were intelligent people whom I shared interest with. It really is a culture thing and not a racial thing.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> * Blacks *make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over* 40%* of the people in jail are blacks. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US).
> 
> ...


40%.....try 60%


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Come on guys, play nice. You both are white.



To bad no one told Hitler and Stalin that.


----------



## GFR (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> To bad no one told Hitler and Stalin that.


I admire both those great men.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I've always thought of blacks as the pepper in the potato soup that is the US.



RACIST!


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

> Racism - What side are you on?



to answer the question!

I am on Gods side, only he can show me the way!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> RACIST!


You missed the point.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> to answer the question!
> 
> I am on Gods side, only he can show me the way!!


----------



## KelJu (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> To bad no one told Hitler and Stalin that.



Well played sir.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You missed the point.



you think Black people are spicy!


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I admire both those great men.



Ha! Spoken like a true American! You admire Hitler and Stalin yet you hate Bush


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

god hand said:


> Ha! Spoken like a true American! You admire Hitler and Stalin yet you hate Bush


He hasn't killed enough yet.  Plus, he lacks the flair that they had.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 17, 2006)

what's long black and smelly?

the unemployment line.

How do you get a one armed polock out of a tree?

wave to him.

How do make an Asian blind?

put a windsheil in front him.

Why aren't there any walmarts in Iraq?
B/c there is a target around every corner.

What does one homo say to the other before he leaves on vacation?
can I help you pack your shit?

Whats the difference b/t a jew and a canoe?
the canoe tips.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses, I cannot begin to explain how much respect i have for you right now.   .

You might have mentioned that the average black family's income and standard of living is lower when compared to the average for whites, which I think plays a very large, if not the largest part of the fact you presented.  

By the way Foreman I looked it up, and he was bang on the 40%, although some sources are showing lower than that...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

the numbers don't have to be exact. Either way, it prooves a point.


Watch the fuck out if a black man is lined up behind you at an ATM.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 17, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US).
> 
> ...




Yes, very good post!!!!!


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 17, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> the numbers don't have to be exact. Either way, it prooves a point.
> 
> 
> Watch the fuck out if a black man is lined up behind you at an ATM.



I think the statistics are much healthier for blacks in Canada though, so I don't really worry  .


----------



## god hand (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> I cut and paste nothing!!!    TROLL!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 17, 2006)

i wouldn't consider myself an all out racist, as i agree that we are all shitty people but there are certain fairly undeniable facts that i have come to realize. the two that jump out at my tired mind are:

-i will put my watch/chain away when walking through the projects, at night. i live three blocks away from the projects and have been close to being robbed and know people who have been robbed within a 5 block radius of my house.
-when i work hasidic jewish parties, i don't expect, nor i do i recieve, more than 1 dollar tips. which is the reason i turn down those jobs nine out of ten times.

now am i racist for that? if you want to label me that, then sure go ahead, but i would call myself a realist. i will give anyone a chance to see what they are like, and i have met very shitty people from all races and cultures (from ginny's to chinks to niggers to spicks to micks to etc)

i used to be all against racism etc, but thats cause racism is usually portrayed in terms of blind hatred, lynching blacks on sight, southern redneck bullshit. i've come to realize that the world is not all peaches and shit is just the way it is, which is exactly why i will put jewelry etc away when walking through the projects and refuse to work for hasidic jews.


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i used to be all against racism etc, but thats cause racism is usually portrayed in terms of blind hatred, lynching blacks on sight, southern redneck bullshit. i've come to realize that the world is not all peaches and shit is just the way it is, which is exactly why i will put jewelry etc away when walking through the projects and refuse to work for hasidic jews.



Who you tellin! Shit I make sure I put my chain, watch, ring, and sometimes teeth in my pocket!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am a racist (only against vietnamese), I did this whole argument to get my post count up, I am finally over 2000! woohoo!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Who you tellin! Shit I make sure I put my chain, watch, ring, and sometimes teeth in my pocket!



walking through the projects, and not feeling safe, is not racism, the rent is low, and most of the people are poor, they will do anything for money.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> Thats BS. Sorry Mike.
> 
> Blacks make up just under 20% of the population in the US. *Yet, over 40% of the people in jail are blacks*. Now, racial profiling does come into play with the amount of blacks that get arrested. But, it is a statistical fact that you are more likely to be mugged, robbed, attacked or otherwise harmed in some way by someone of negroid background (in the US).
> 
> ...


Thats because most cops are racist! You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Thats because most cops are racist! You should be ashamed of yourself.



The cops in Atlanta are mostly black (so is the city government) and number of black people arrested there is still over their per capita.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> how is that humanly possible? that would make me hate myself, my family, my aunts, my uncles, my relatives, my ancestors.



just ask God Hand or *Brave*Ulysseus (he feels safer with white people behind hip than his own kind)


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


You might think I'm trying to be funny, but I'm serious than a muthafucka. I havent been jacked because of my appearance, but I've been oh so close to being jacked.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The cops in Atlanta are mostly black (so is the city government) and number of black people arrested there is still over their per capita.



who says blaks can't be racist against blacks? we have acouple in this thread.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> You might think I'm trying to be funny, but I'm serious than a muthafucka. I havent been jacked because of my appearance, but I've been oh so close to being jacked.




I know that you're serious, you just wored in pretty damn funny.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> who says blaks can't be racist against blacks? we have acouple in this thread.



Actually, I haven't seen a sign of black-on-black racism in this thread.  I have, however, seen an intelligent one (god hand) and a idealist one (you).


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Actually, I haven't seen a sign of black-on-black racism in this thread.  I have, however, seen an intelligent one (god hand) and a idealist one (you).


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

alright lets stop talking about racism against blacks because it is controversial because of crime rates.
Why are you racist against other kinds?


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> walking through the projects, and not feeling safe, is not racism, the rent is low, and most of the people are poor, *they will do anything for money*.



Its not always about money, some blacks will look at you and tell themselves you arent good enough to have what u got. If Paul Wall or 2pac walk through the hood with a million dollars worth of jewelry on, no one will jack them because of their name.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Its not always about money, some blacks will look at you and tell themselves you arent good enough to have what u got. *If Paul Wall or 2pac walk through the hood with a million dollars worth of jewelry on, no one will jack them because of their name*.



with no security or anything are you kidding me?!? have you ever been to the projects?


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> with no security or anything are you kidding me?!? have you ever been to the projects?



Of course some jackers would jack, but some certified jackers wouldnt. SOME.....


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Of course some jackers would jack, but some *certified jackers* wouldnt. SOME.....


Is there like a Vo-tech course for this certification?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry it is not like that in the projects, you are thinking they do it with pride or something, are you kidding me? it is all about the money to jackers.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Is there like a Vo-tech course for this certification?


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> sorry it is not like that in the projects, you are thinking they do it with pride or something, are you kidding me? it is all about the money to jackers.



Sometimes......if that was the case jackers would get jacked all the time


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Is there like a Vo-tech course for this certification?


After so many successful jacks


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Sometimes......if that was the case jackers would get jacked all the time



they do.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike, your a Terrorist. It explains everything.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am not racist,  I hate everyone the same.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not racist.  I hate everyone equally.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mike, your a Terrorist. It explains everything.



    , Just Because I am Egyptian! you Racist!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

hahahah good job mike.

I was trying to make you blowup!!!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

*terrorist!!!!*


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

:





viet_jon said:


> hahahah good job mike.
> 
> I was trying to make you blowup!!!!!



typical vietnamese guy


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> uh, how did this thread get to 847383 posts...




it's what happens when you have a pencil dick, a terrorist, and a crack dealer talking racism.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> :
> 
> typical vietnamese guy



 typical terrorist!!


I know your bloods boiling right now and your trying to hold back. It's understandable though, as an arab in America right now. Yes, there are alot of things unfair to arabs going on. Unfair trials. No equal rights. etc etc. There's tonnes that can be added.

That being said, you should understand that, this world is a peice of shit. People are treated unfairly everyday. And that's how racism spawns. It's not morally right to the human race, but that's how things are. Like it or not, we all have to deal with it.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> typical terrorist!!
> 
> 
> *I know your bloods boiling right now and your trying to hold back*. It's understandable though, as an arab in America right now. Yes, there are alot of things unfair to arabs going on. Unfair trials. No equal rights. etc etc. There's tonnes that can be added.
> ...



no im not I am actually laughing


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no im not I am actually laughing


Isn't that what you guys do before you blow up?


----------



## Decker (Oct 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'm not racist. I hate everyone equally.


You can only give peace a chance through love. Or as some would have you think, superior firepower....or is that hate? I always get peace mixed up w/ thermodynamic nuclear threats of annihilation. 

I would think that everyone is a benign racist. 

I'm not a racist. I don't hate niggers and chinks or spics or polacks, krauts, or sand niggers, limeys, wops or any other of my worldwide bretheren.

Except for the Irish. There's no place in civil society for the Irish. But that's common knowledge.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Isn't that what you guys do before you blow up?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> You can only give peace a chance through love. Or as some would have you think, superior firepower....or is that hate? I always get peace mixed up w/ thermodynamic nuclear threats of annihilation.
> 
> I would think that everyone is a benign racist.
> 
> ...



haha lol....



fuken prick....I'm irish.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> You can only give peace a chance through love. Or as some would have you think, superior firepower....or is that hate? I always get peace mixed up w/ thermodynamic nuclear threats of annihilation.
> 
> I would think that everyone is a benign racist.
> 
> ...



What about the French?  Even the French hate the French.


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> ...Except for the Irish. There's no place in civil society for the Irish. But that's common knowledge.


It's also common knowledge that if it were not for Guinness, the Irish would have conquered the world long ago


----------



## Decker (Oct 18, 2006)

The French are great at sauces....so they get a pass.

But for the Irish, facts is facts.  I believe there is a scientific study that conclusively shows that the Irish are no good.  I'll have to check my sources.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> The French are great at sauces....so they get a pass.
> 
> But for the Irish, facts is facts.  I believe there is a scientific study that conclusively shows that the Irish are no good.  I'll have to check my sources.



*LOL....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *LOL....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



He's from Milwaukee. Technically, he's not even considered human.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> You can only give peace a chance through love. Or as some would have you think, superior firepower....or is that hate? I always get peace mixed up w/ thermodynamic nuclear threats of annihilation.
> 
> I would think that everyone is a benign racist.
> 
> ...




 

I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no im not I am actually laughing






...........*busted*!!!!!!!

*22 MOST WANTED TERRORIST!!!*


----------



## Decker (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> haha lol....
> 
> 
> 
> fuken prick....I'm irish.


I would comment but I don't fraternize with those that are less.  

.....Well, I guess the Irish are ok.  

I am particularly fond of dark haired Irish lasses.  But isn't that just typical.  So I guess the Irish can stay.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ...........*busted*!!!!!!!
> 
> *22 MOST WANTED TERRORIST!!!*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> I would comment but I don't fraternize with those that are less.
> 
> .....Well, I guess the Irish are ok.
> 
> I am particularly fond of dark haired Irish lasses.  But isn't that just typical.  So I guess the Irish can stay.



i was just joking dude, I'm not Irish.


Funny stuff you put up there. LoL.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> i was just joking dude, I'm not Irish.
> 
> 
> Funny stuff you put up there. LoL.



I'm Irish and Italian.  I was born to be drunk.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

nice setup- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-xe7IDUN5s


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm Irish and Italian.  I was born to be drunk.



Ya, I know a few Irish guys. 10th beer and they're just starting to feel a buzz.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> nice setup- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-xe7IDUN5s



mike, don't even start me on squating.


we'll leave it at that.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> mike, don't even start me on squating.
> 
> 
> we'll leave it at that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


>



you asked for it


Why Can't I Squat?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just wanna give Mista a shoutout for giving us this gem of a thread..


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> you asked for it
> 
> 
> Why Can't I Squat?



yea I cant do a squat, whats your point?


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

ROFL

I love  how this thread has almost reached 500 post.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

I just found your set-up, rack and your attempt at a re-rack really funny


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yea I cant do a squat, whats your point?



my point is, you shouldn't make fun of someone of something you can't do yourself.


atleast use the deadlifting video with rice bags......


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> ROFL
> 
> I love  how this thread has almost reached 500 post.



I wonder if it's IM's record for most post in a thread in one day.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I just found your set-up, rack and your attempt at a re-rack really funny



read the whole thread.


that's not where I workout. I set that up so cowpimp can check my form.

I work out at a gym.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

but keep digging mike, you might come up with something good to make fun of me.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> my point is, you shouldn't make fun of someone of something you can't do yourself.
> 
> 
> atleast use the deadlifting video with rice bags......



I am not making fun of the way you squatted, I will say it again, I am laughing at your set-up, and when you tried to re-rack, and when you took it off the rack, it was funny to me...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> read the whole thread.
> 
> 
> that's not where I workout. I set that up so cowpimp can check my form.
> ...



yea I know your too *scared* people will look weird at you, if you bring a camera to the gym, grow up you little bitch!


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yea I cant do a squat, whats your point?



Youre 15 years old? I've been arguing with a 15 year old?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

It's not scared. I said I think it's odd to video tape yourself.


anyhow, I'm taping myself this mondayat the gym squatting, so I can shut up Forman and everyone else that doubts me.


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I wonder if it's IM's record for most post in a thread in one day.



Yes


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Youre 15 years old? I've been arguing with a 15 year old?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Youre 15 years old? I've been arguing with a 15 year old?



*that explains EVERYTHING!!!!!!*


----------



## god hand (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn its time to go to work...........


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> It's not scared. I said I think it's odd to video tape yourself.
> 
> 
> anyhow, I'm taping myself this mondayat the gym squatting, so I can shut up Forman and everyone else that doubts me.



You care to much what other people think, it is really sad


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Damn its time to go to work...........



make sure you steer clear of any negros


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Damn its time to go to work...........





NIGGA, you don't work.

If bye work, you mean stealing out of change cups, then apologies, you do work.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

were so close to 500, viet-john, post another stupid comment


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike is a hooker!!  He plants bombs in unsuspecting gay man's asses.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mike is a hooker!!  He plants bombs in unsuspecting gay man's asses.



were there! good job


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike and his 47 cousins each have 5 MIM-3 Nike Ajax surface to air missiles.

Who are strategically placed throughout the US, and are planning an all-out attack christmas eve.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Who you tellin! Shit I make sure I put my chain, watch, ring, and sometimes teeth in my pocket!


You are already using dentures?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i wouldn't consider myself an all out racist, as i agree that we are all shitty people but there are certain fairly undeniable facts that i have come to realize. the two that jump out at my tired mind are:
> 
> -i will put my watch/chain away when walking through the projects, at night. i live three blocks away from the projects and have been close to being robbed and know people who have been robbed within a 5 block radius of my house.
> -when i work hasidic jewish parties, i don't expect, nor i do i recieve, more than 1 dollar tips. which is the reason i turn down those jobs nine out of ten times.
> ...


What projects do you speak of?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 18, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> Mike and his 47 cousins each have 5 MIM-3 Nike Ajax surface to air missiles.
> 
> Who are strategically placed throughout the US, and are planning an all-out attack christmas eve.




 

You know at first I really thought you were a douche. I'm rethinking the first impression.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> You are already using dentures?





  
he has gold teeth, check out his gallery


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

god hand said:


> Its not always about money, some blacks will look at you and tell themselves you arent good enough to have what u got. If Paul Wall or 2pac walk through the hood with a million dollars worth of jewelry on, no one will jack them because of their name.


Bullshit.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Bullshit.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Bullshit.




That may be BS, but the homies will still jack your shit so I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

largepkg said:


> That may be BS, but the homies will still jack your shit so I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish.


In the projects they will steal anything.

One time I was driving by a road along side the projects and I noticed all the lights were out....it turns out that the junkies stole all the copper from the street lamps.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

So if Tupac were to walk all by himself he will get jacked, trust me.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> So if Tupac were to walk all by himself he will get jacked, trust me.



yes it would.


and it has happened.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

Sheesh, if he was so untouchable he would be alive today.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Sheesh, if he was so untouchable he would be alive today.





He's not???


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

largepkg said:


> He's not???


LOL, no.

Bruce Lee is dead.
Elvis is dead.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> LOL, no.
> 
> Bruce Lee is dead.
> Elvis is dead.





You trying to ruin my day?


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 18, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You trying to ruin my day?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What projects do you speak of?


They steal copper wire from street lamps everywhere, it doesn't have to be the projects, and they also steel copper pipes in public restrooms, wires from lights at bus stops, etc...

I might add that you will find ghettos anywhere in the world, Ireland, Peru, Russia, Australia, Hawaii, Egypt, France, Scotland, the whole chain of Micronesian Isles, Thailand, Kansas, Arkansas, Iowa...white, blacks, orange, beige, tan, pink all shades of people in all grades of poverty...


But we must remember that we are sandwiched and surrounded by hoodlums be they Super Upper Class CEO's hustling from the giant chair in their 77th floor Manhattan office or Rick James lookin' pimps hustlin marks down in Harlem pool halls...thats why under my avatar I've had Ghetto Guile aka Street Smarts aka World Wise...it's really everyone for themselves....people will hate or exploit you cause you look better than them, dress better than them...you're smarter than them, stronger than them, etc...we all deal with haters even if they are of your own race.....

"While you were busy hatin' I was busy lovin your girl..." you can quote me on that one bitches!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They steal copper wire from street lamps everywhere, it doesn't have to be the projects, and they also steel copper pipes in public restrooms, wires from lights at bus stops, etc...
> 
> I might add that you will find ghettos anywhere in the world, Ireland, Peru, Russia, Australia, Hawaii, Egypt, France, Scotland, the whole chain of Micronesian Isles, Thailand, Kansas, Arkansas, Iowa...white, blacks, orange, beige, tan, pink all shades of people in all grades of poverty...
> 
> ...


 
I know it's common but it was 8 blocks worth of street lamps.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I know it's common but it was 8 blocks worth of street lamps.


Some guys went to a remote highway out here in Hawaii and ripped miles of copper wire from the huge street lamps they use on the highways, copper is like $2.50 per lb. right now so it's a high commodity, I should know we buy copper wire for our projects and the prices steadily rise every 3 months or so...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 18, 2006)

Well...well....my blocks are bigger than your hawaiien miles.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 18, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> What projects do you speak of?



The two projects that i frequent most are Marboro Projects and Sheepshead Projects. The latter is 2-3 blocks away from my house and the other next to my favorite pizzeria (L&B Spumoni Garden).

I should also note that i have friends who live in the sheepshead projects and they are, mostly, good people except for the crack dealing, violence and armed robbery. Basically if you know them and they respect you you'll be fine, if you're a white kid walking by yourself through the projects at night, make sure you walk quick and put your expensive shit away.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They steal copper wire from street lamps everywhere, it doesn't have to be the projects, and they also steel copper pipes in public restrooms, wires from lights at bus stops, etc...
> 
> I might add that you will find ghettos anywhere in the world, Ireland, Peru, Russia, *Australia*, Hawaii, Egypt, France, Scotland, the whole chain of Micronesian Isles, Thailand, Kansas, Arkansas, Iowa...white, blacks, orange, beige, tan, pink all shades of people in all grades of poverty...
> 
> ...



I dont know of any where I live (South Australia) There are areas which more crime would go on but I would hardly call it the ghetto.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

Mista said:


> I dont know of any where I live (South Australia) There are areas which more crime would go on but I would hardly call it the ghetto.


*"...all grades of poverty..."

*You don't have slums where alot of aborigines hang?  Oh, nvm you guys don't recognize them as being human...  Don't you have low income housing projects?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> *"...all grades of poverty..."
> 
> *You don't have slums where alot of aborigines hang?  Oh, nvm you guys don't recognize them as being human...  Don't you have low income housing projects?



we sure do i live in adelaide south australia as well ,,our poverty areas ,,are elizabeth, davoren park , smithfeild,,,,,there not called housing projects there called housing trust houses, here,,,crime rates and drug dealing is through the roof,,adelaide is also the murder capital of australia and one of the highest murder rates per capita in the world,,i bought my first house in elizabeth when i was 22,,,and im glad to be the fuck outa there,,someone was murdered in ally right behind us down the street and about a block away in 2yrs,,and that was just in my immediet vicinity,,i now own a house in salisbury east,,para hills , i live in the para hills house,,but we used to live in the salisbury east house where down the road the snowtown murderers lived , google the snowtown murders , bodies in the barrels gruesome stuff


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> i hate asians ,,fuck they piss me off , with their huge heads ,slanty eyes, and pin dicks, there better not be any around here or look out mofo,s



hahaha..Sorry,I thought thaat was funny,I guess cause it's just sounds so blunt.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Some guys went to a remote highway out here in Hawaii and ripped miles of copper wire from the huge street lamps they use on the highways, copper is like $2.50 per lb. right now so it's a high commodity, I should know we buy copper wire for our projects and the prices steadily rise every 3 months or so...



I was watching that on the news.its all those crystal Meth addicts.
When I livedin Oregon...I would be watching the news and people would wakeup and their rain gutters would be missing....and one time an entire football bleechers was stolen!....thats desperate!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 19, 2006)

it's my theory that if you abandon any two humans in an isolated area where they needed to depend on each other to survive they would form a friendship. predjudice is the sign of a weak mind and weaker spirit.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 19, 2006)

RexStunnahH said:


> hahaha..Sorry,I thought thaat was funny,I guess cause it's just sounds so blunt.



im australian what can i say ,,bluntest people on earth


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> it's my theory that if you abandon any two humans in an isolated area where they needed to depend on each other to survive they would form a friendship. predjudice is the sign of a weak mind and weaker spirit.


This philosophy has already been proven


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> im australian what can i say ,,bluntest people on earth



That explains it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> alright lets stop talking about racism against blacks because it is controversial because of crime rates.



Crime rates, yes.  But what race is dominant in crime rates?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> im australian what can i say ,,bluntest people on earth



Oi!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Crime rates, yes.  But what race is dominant in crime rates?



The real factor is the per capita.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> This philosophy has already been proven




I love that movie. Only problem with your analogy is Jeriba's "Jerry", race weren't welfare cases.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Crime rates, yes.  But what race is dominant in crime rates?



what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I love that movie. Only problem with your analogy is Jeriba's "Jerry", race weren't welfare cases.



Did they ever capture that damn leprechaun hiding in the tree?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what the fuck are you talking about



Holy shit, did you forget about this thread already?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

I like tater tots


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> I like tater tots



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, did you forget about this thread already?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Damn skippy


----------



## largepkg (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Damn skippy




   You mean damn natty, right?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 19, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You mean damn natty, right?



lol


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

largepkg said:


> You mean damn natty, right?


word 

Allthough skippy still works


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Did they ever capture that damn leprechaun hiding in the tree?




Lawl, no, but they caught this guy stealing radios out of cars parked in front of liquor store.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, no, but they caught this guy stealing radios out of cars parked in front of liquor store.


No they didn't...that guy is a good Christian look at the cross around his neck...you just think it was because all black guys look alike to you...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> No they didn't...that guy is a good Christian look at the cross around his neck...you just think it was because all black guys look alike to you...


Honestly that guy looks like Mike Tyson though


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 19, 2006)

He could also pass for david alan grier from "In Living Color".


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Not even close.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

It's the little details that kill me.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



Lawl!


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


That kid is totally dysfunctional by now...!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> That kid is totally dysfunctional by now...!


 

I think I made him timid, he hasn't been around much.


----------



## GFR (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> That kid is totally dysfunctional by now...!


By now???? He has been for about a year now.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I just wanna give Mista a shoutout for giving us this gem of a thread..


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> *"...all grades of poverty..."
> 
> *You don't have slums where alot of *aborigines* hang?  Oh, nvm you guys don't recognize them as being human...  Don't you have low income housing projects?



Im sure there are some out in the bush. Not so much slums around built up areas tho.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> we sure do i live in adelaide south australia as well ,,our poverty areas ,,are elizabeth, davoren park , smithfeild,,,,,there not called housing projects there called housing *trust houses*, here,,,crime rates and *drug dealing *is through the roof,,adelaide is also the *murder capital *of australia and one of the highest murder rates per capita in the world,,i bought my first house in elizabeth when i was 22,,,and im glad to be the fuck outa there,,someone was murdered in ally right behind us down the street and about a block away in 2yrs,,and that was just in my immediet vicinity,,i now own a house in salisbury east,,para hills , i live in the para hills house,,but we used to live in the salisbury east house where down the road the snowtown murderers lived , google the snowtown murders , bodies in the barrels gruesome stuff



Crime yeh, murders yeh, housing trust homes yeh. I still wouldn't consider it to be a ghetto, however lower class do live there. When I went to Indonesia a couple months back I was glad to come home, some of the 'houses' there...


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> _we sure do i live in adelaide south australia as well ,,our poverty areas ,,are elizabeth, davoren park , smithfeild,,,,,there not called housing projects there called housing trust houses, here,,,crime rates and drug dealing is through the roof,,*adelaide is also the murder capital of australia and one of the highest murder rates per capita in the world*,,i bought my first house in elizabeth when i was 22,,,and im glad to be the fuck outa there,,someone was murdered in ally right behind us down the street and about a block away in 2yrs,,and that was just in my immediet vicinity,,i now own a house in salisbury east,,para hills , i live in the para hills house,,but we used to live in the salisbury east house where down the road the snowtown murderers lived , google the snowtown murders , bodies in the barrels gruesome stuff_


My Wife is from Adelaide.

This could explain why she took up kick boxing and sleeps with a gun under the pillow


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> My Wife is from Adelaide.
> 
> This could explain why she took up kick boxing and sleeps with a gun under the pillow


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 19, 2006)

Mista said:


>


Yea, no shit.  And here all this time I thought it was to keep me from snoring


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> Yea, no shit.  And here all this time I thought it was to keep me from snoring


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

Mista said:


> Crime yeh, murders yeh, housing trust homes yeh. I still wouldn't consider it to be a ghetto, however lower class do live there. When I went to Indonesia a couple months back I was glad to come home, some of the 'houses' there...


I know that when I was in Sydney, two different guys from my ship got jumped and robbed in Kings Cross, about 20 something incidents happened to our entire Battle Group...from fights to muggings, nothing else happened when we went to places with even more squalid "ghettos" like Phuket Thailand, Hong Kong, etc.  Your idea of what slums look like has jaded your reality that even though you take better care of your n'er-do-wells they're still gonna jack you for more shit...


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I know that when I was in Sydney, two different guys from my ship got jumped and robbed in Kings Cross, about 20 something incidents happened to our entire Battle Group...from fights to muggings, nothing else happened when we went to places with even more squalid "ghettos" like Phuket Thailand, Hong Kong, etc.  *Your idea of what slums look like has jaded your reality that even though you take better care of your n'er-do-wells they're still gonna jack you for more shit*...



 I may have a thought of what a typical slum looks like but that doesnt stop me from realizing I can get jacked anywhere.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

Mista said:


> I may have a thought of what a typical slum looks like but that doesnt stop me from realizing I can get jacked anywhere.


Good!  Now that I have gotten my original point across lets dance to War's "The World is A Ghetto"!  It's a nice slow groove, we can get into it and bust a move or 2  or a thousand...come on everybody dance like JJ on Good Times!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

is that what you do in Hawaii???


I wanted to vacation there, but now I change my mind.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Good!  Now that I have gotten my original point across lets dance to War's "The World is A Ghetto"!  It's a nice slow groove, we can get into it and bust a move or 2  or a thousand...come on everybody dance like JJ on Good Times!



  Im bustin!


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> They steal copper wire from street lamps everywhere, it doesn't have to be the projects, and they also steel copper pipes in public restrooms, wires from lights at bus stops, etc...
> 
> I might add that you will find ghettos anywhere in the world, Ireland, Peru, Russia, Australia, Hawaii, Egypt, France, Scotland, the whole chain of Micronesian Isles, Thailand, Kansas, Arkansas, Iowa...white, blacks, orange, beige, tan, pink all shades of people in all grades of poverty...
> 
> ...




Sorry I did read this but I slipped my mind.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> is that what you do in Hawaii???
> 
> 
> I wanted to vacation there, but now I change my mind.


If you go to the wrong club then yeah thats what you'll get...I was doing a little back track mockery of the 70's with the band _War_ and TV show 'Good Times' and the painting that is shown at the end during credits....

Do you not live in America?  Are you in Vietnam now???  I thought you lived in Cali or someplace how can you not know Good Times?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> If you go to the wrong club then yeah thats what you'll get...I was doing a little back track mockery of the 70's with the band _War_ and TV show 'Good Times' and the painting that is shown at the end during credits....
> 
> Do you not live in America?  Are you in Vietnam now???  I thought you lived in Cali or someplace how can you not know Good Times?




I live in a city next to Toronto, Canada. and I'm 23 yrs old, so I know nothing from the 70's.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I live in a city next to Toronto, Canada. and I'm 23 yrs old, so I know nothing from the 70's.


Where'd you grow up?  Good Times comes on Nickalodean I think...and War is pretty popular for the song "War, huh good god ya'll...what is it good for absolutely nuthin!" and "All my friends ride tha low rida', cause the low rida' is a little hiiiyA!....... take a little trip, take a little trip with me----heeeee, take a little trip and see----heeeee...."


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Where'd you grow up? Good Times comes on Nickalodean I think...and War is pretty popular for the song "War, huh good god ya'll...what is it good for absolutely nuthin!" and "All my friends ride tha low rida', cause the low rida' is a little hiiiyA!....... take a little trip, take a little trip with me----heeeee, take a little trip and see----heeeee...."


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Where'd you grow up?  Good Times comes on Nickalodean I think...and War is pretty popular for the song "War, huh good god ya'll...what is it good for absolutely nuthin!" and "All my friends ride tha low rida', cause the low rida' is a little hiiiyA!....... take a little trip, take a little trip with me----heeeee, take a little trip and see----heeeee...."



that doesn't ring a bell.


but I been here since I was two.


----------



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


I saw War last year at Diamond Head Crater next to my house, them and some Steve Walker or Miller guy and Yvonne Elliman who did a tear jerking version of "Can't Find My Way Home"


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2006)

Mista said:


> [I said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *min0 lee*][/I]


Nothing like a little War to bring us all together!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Oct 19, 2006)

Good Times?..........*Claps Hands*.......DYNOMITE!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 19, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I saw War last year at Diamond Head Crater next to my house, them and some Steve Walker or Miller guy and Yvonne Elliman who did a tear jerking version of "Can't Find My Way Home"


Good stuff, the 70's was the best.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 19, 2006)

*old Fogieesss!!!!!*


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *old Fogieesss!!!!!*


I'm only six years your senior, I just happen to be well cultured...I mean how can one counter a coulture if they don't know the score?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *old Fogieesss!!!!!*


Hush, don't make me send you to your room.


Nowadays thats not a bad thing.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Hush, don't make me send you to your room.
> 
> 
> Nowadays thats not a bad thing.




to my room? sure thing, but only if you come with me. Don't forget that cup of milk.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 21, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> to my room? sure thing, but only if you come with me. Don't forget that cup of milk.



u do know mino maybe a he


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2006)

Mista said:


> What side are you on, or will you have no part in this?



I have now decided that I am Racist against Human beings of all kinds!

We are too stupid to be able to live in harmony with the rest of the species on this planet.

85% of us should all die!

The End


----------

